# Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Leiden, Netherlands - Talk about a laid back event - MIVW.NL is definitely one. Having visited America's H20i 2007 and loved the experience made there, I missed the relaxed atmosphere of the US GTG here in Europe. MIVW.NL 2008 gave me back the memories I made in Ocean City.
* Full Story *


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 ([email protected])*

Incredible VW's... amazing tuning ideas, tremendous cars...
thanks for the photos


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 (frissen2000)*

Yeah. There was some very cool stuff there.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 ([email protected])*

you were there?
you should have worn some sort of Vortex shirt man
here are our pics (544 of them)
http://www.volksforum.com/albu...erid=


_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 12:01 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 (DUTCHMANia)*

No, i was there.
Talked to Marc or Mark (sp?) that i'll send some shots and an article to George.


----------



## golf44 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 ([email protected])*

WOW MINIVW
I know these guys!! Great Show Great Cars!!! Wish some more guys/ladies ftrom the USA could come over and see this Group!!

spidey
2006 GTI Blk/Blk PG 2
Hello from Brussels


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 (golf44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf44* »_ MINIVW


----------



## CustomCooled (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 (DUTCHMANia)*








Amazing photos by Denis. Cars are incredible as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice pictures !


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 (CustomCooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CustomCooled* »_







Amazing photos by Denis. Cars are incredible as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed. Reminds me of a guy in the London area with a great eye (and camera).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Event Coverage: MIVW.NL 2008 (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
Agreed. Reminds me of a guy in the London area with a great eye (and camera).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Nice shots as well, and thanks


----------

